# lcd screen problems AFTER replacing capacitor?? Help please :)



## zillamouse (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all 

we have an acoustic solutions lcd tv 

the screen was not coming on so I did a little investigation and replaced the capacitor in the board 

the screen worked again for another couple of weeks 

and now the same problem happened again 

I have opened up the back and there does not seem to be any blown capacitors 

Could anyone help me diagnose further problems? 

Thanks


Lynsey


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The obvious fault is most often, not the actual fault. It's just the weakest link. So now that you fixed the cap, now the next weakest link is damaged.

With that said, the only real solution is proper test equipment and schematics so that you can isolate the actual fault without trial and error or guessing.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

double check that the capacitor you replaced was soldered properly to the board .. you may have left it dry jointed and as the set got used the resistance increased giving the impression that you have the same fault again.


----------

